# Datumsformat Postgres



## Mifro (13. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein "kleines" Problem mit dem Datumsformat unter Postgres.

Ich hole ein Timestamp aus einer Postgres DB ab und möchte es formatiert ausgeben.
Hierzu verwende ich das SimpleDateFormat.
Das Pattern lautet auf:

```
fmt.applyPattern( "EEEE, dd. MMMM yyyy hh:mm:ss" );
```
Ich bekomme über diese Syntax die Uhrzeit nicht korrekt angezeigt (immer 12 h). :bahnhof:
Tag, Monat und Jahr sind korrekt.
Ich habe schon einige Alternativen probiert. Die Uhrzeit bleibt falsch.
Hat evtl. jemand eine Idee?

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## SlaterB (13. Sep 2011)

vielleicht nicht direkt ersichtlich, aber irgendwann doch eine mögliche Vorgehensweise:
in der API nachschlagen, was der das Pattern hh bedeutet, ob es noch Alternativen gibt?

SimpleDateFormat (Java Platform SE 7 )

> Ich habe schon einige Alternativen probiert. Die Uhrzeit bleibt falsch.
welche genau?


----------



## Mifro (13. Sep 2011)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> vielleicht nicht direkt ersichtlich, aber irgendwann doch eine mögliche Vorgehensweise:
> in der API nachschlagen, was der das Pattern hh bedeutet, ob es noch Alternativen gibt?
> 
> SimpleDateFormat (Java Platform SE 7 )
> ...



Hallo,

Danke, superschnelle Antwort.

in der DB steht als Timestamp z.B. 2011-09-13 09:57:15.792304
Mit dem Pattern hh:mm bekomme ich 12:00 zurück, und mit HH:mm 00:00.
Monat, Tag und Datum kann ich wohl formatiert ausgeben.

Ich hatte mich da genau an die API gehalten.


----------



## SlaterB (13. Sep 2011)

nun gut, was hast du denn konkret an Timestamp, 
was liefert dessen toString(), was liefert getTime() für einen long-Wert für ein bestimmtes Beispiel, etwa das zitierte 9:57?
möglich dass in dem Timestamp-Objekt einfach exakt die 0:00-Zeit drinsteckt, warum auch immer,
dann kann sich das SimpleDateFormat verbiegen wie es will


----------



## Camino (13. Sep 2011)

Vielleicht wurde der Timestamp irgendwann mal in ein Datum ohne Uhrzeit umgewandelt, wodurch dann die Uhrzeit-Informationen verloren gingen.


----------



## Mifro (13. Sep 2011)

Oh ja,
ich habe den Timestamp als getDate abgeholt, und nicht als getTimestamp.
Das kann dann ja auch nicht funktionieren! 

Trotzdem danke!


----------



## SlaterB (13. Sep 2011)

nieder mit dem 'Trotzdem' bei hilfreichen Antworten!


----------

